# 2009 MINI Cooper S



## AGVMini (Jan 14, 2007)

I thought I should post some pics of my new MINI, after its first wash

It's a 2009 Cooper S in Midnight Black, with Redwood Red interior.

Actually really well prepared by the dealer on pick-up, but as always still needed a good wash to look perfect!























































Not waxed this time but it will be next time!

Washed with CG Maxi Suds II and lambswool mitt
Tyres and trim dressed with CG New Look Trim Gel
Windows with AG Fast Glass
Chrome and exhaust with Megs NXT Metal Polish

Thanks for looking


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

That looks really sweet. 

As nice as the wheels are, I know that those particular wheels are a real pain to clean, so ensure that you get them properly sealed up to make them much easier to clean. :thumb:


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

Love the car Andy, its a stunner!


----------



## the_dubmeister (Aug 13, 2008)

Very nice that, I'm jealous infact lol


----------



## Scottiedog (Jun 10, 2007)

nice black I think is't way better than the astro black the flame spokes are great and I've not found them to be a pain to clean:thumb:


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Mint!! 

Looks awesome, nice and fresh.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That is stunning!! :argie:


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow!! Such a deep gloss!!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## bluebro (Dec 29, 2005)

Looks great. Love the interior, looks well spec'd too.


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Looks great, unusual choice of interior but very nice :thumb:

The Mini Club come and join us if you like


----------



## select (Feb 13, 2009)

very good ! Thanks


----------



## spikedmike (Dec 11, 2008)

Gorgeous, lovely interior too. Would love a JCW Cooper S as my next car but 50/50 at this time in deciding to take the plunge or not.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work. nice car


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Wet looking R56


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

Love this S. The interior is stunning!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Absolutely stunning, i used to have a black R53 Hartge S, superb cars! Enjoy


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

Nice......

I suspect it is fully loaded with the deals you can get now.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

stunning!


----------



## AGVMini (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for all your comments, much appreciated

It is certainly a big step up from my 06 MINI One, as much as I loved that car!

Just joined The Mini Club, thanks Aero

Now the mission to keep it completely swirl-free begins:buffer:


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

I really like that. Hope you enjoy it!!


----------



## dizzydiesel (Aug 12, 2008)

No wax? That's amazing.....a perfect finish


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Lookin good Andy!


----------



## macca5050 (May 17, 2008)

Very well specced, notice you got the speaker upgrade, hows that working out? Would be one of the upgrades i would get, the Harman Kardon in the my current mini is brilliant! puts most to shame! 

Lovely MINI!


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Thats one sweet car!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

What a really nice car - good choice with the chrome wing mirrors too. I think they look very good on your car. Black paint and red leather - does it get any funkier...! :thumb:


----------



## AGVMini (Jan 14, 2007)

macca5050 said:


> Very well specced, notice you got the speaker upgrade, hows that working out? Would be one of the upgrades i would get, the Harman Kardon in the my current mini is brilliant! puts most to shame!
> 
> Lovely MINI!


Thanks mate The HiFi upgrade is actually really good, contrary to a lot of opinions on MINI2! I think once you get the bass/treble etc set correctly it sounds great, very clear crisp with good bass:thumb:



yetizone said:


> What a really nice car - good choice with the chrome wing mirrors too. I think they look very good on your car. Black paint and red leather - does it get any funkier...! :thumb:


Thanks very much, black and red combo is something i've always wanted


----------



## Gitski (Sep 10, 2008)

Awesome, that car of yours is just stunning :argie:

I love Mini's (haven't got one though ! Plumped for a Mk 5 GTi in the end) but still hanker after one.

The colour combo of yours, the finish, the photography all stunning.

Top stuff :thumb:


----------



## mccalia1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice! what options did you go for?


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning car matey.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice motor and pics!

What camera did you use?


----------



## AGVMini (Jan 14, 2007)

Gitski said:


> Awesome, that car of yours is just stunning :argie:
> 
> I love Mini's (haven't got one though ! Plumped for a Mk 5 GTi in the end) but still hanker after one.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much mate. I do like a nice GTI, was even tempted by the new Scirocco but I couldn't bear to not have a MINI again



mccalia1 said:


> Nice! what options did you go for?


Thanks, errrm too many options! Haha. Main ones being CHILI Pack, Navigation, Bluetooth, Panoramic sunroof, HiFi, leather, LSD etc



Mark M said:


> Nice motor and pics!
> 
> What camera did you use?


Cheers I've got a Canon EOS 400d. Love taking pics but very much still learning with it though!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

very nice mate, thats one of the nicest minis ive seen


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Very Nice, I have the Redwood Lounge leather too, the most comfortable you'll get in a Mini!!!!, Ours is a Pepper White.

Stunning Shine, Our's (well the wifes) is an 08 model ands only done 4k and was nearly new from a main dealler a few months back, luckiliy its white as its already swirltastic, but I'll be sorting that soon (the roofs black but not as bad).


----------



## Jalopy (Apr 9, 2009)

That looks wicked mate :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Looks superb:thumb:


----------

